
Facebook fact-check: from Hillary's health to 9/11, the latest lies we read - bootload
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/sep/09/facebook-trending-false-news-stories
======
bootload
_" This week, the company insisted it is a “neutral” platform that needs no
editors, even while it censored art, spread false news and deleted a post by
Norway’s prime minister because it included a Pulitzer-winning photo from the
Vietnam war."_

Interesting, probably more transparent example of what happens in print/tv
media.

